# Amateur Search & Rescue? Possible? How?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't know how you get started, but I do know Goldens make excellent search and rescue dogs, especially from breeding lines that have great noses. Good luck!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Goldens were trained as the very first USAR dogs here in the US. Being in Turkey I cannot give you any hints as far as who to go to for assistance - but they make wonderful USAR canines and have helped save uncounted numbers of victims.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

There might be some information in these sites that will help
http://www.nasar.org/nasar/sar_dog_fact_sheet.php

http://www.amerrescue.org/

http://www.nasuhmahruki.com/?inc=vitea.inc


----------



## Puf (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info and the resources. Looks like SAR is what I have to look up.


----------



## John G (Dec 27, 2008)

Amy Rising in Duluth Mn, owns and trains SAR Goldens. She would be a great source to hear the straight scoop. I understand that politics have even invaded SAR so be forwarned about what some might tell you.


John


----------



## oktay (Feb 14, 2009)

John G. Thanks for the info. I am thankfully not bound by the US laws anymore  Though that means Duluth Mn, might as well have been Mars at this point. I hope I can at least visit some time


----------

